# Gecko Identification



## carterd (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All, Can somebody let me know what Gecko this is. Sorry about poor quality photo, but is true to colour. They have creamy pink centered grey rings. They grow to 170mm long.
They have been living inside with us for 10 years now, approx 3 or 4 of them. They come out after the lights have gone out and take care of any cockroach. They make no sound and lay still when nearly walked on.
We live at a forested area, Sunshine Coast, QLD
Thanks.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jun 22, 2009)

oedura tryoni - southern spotted velvet gecko


----------

